# New to DTV, having problems with Whole Home DVR



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Fellow Members,

So I finally made the switch to Direct Tv after being with Dish Network for 6 years. I got tired of all the changes that they started to make. Everything is great with the exception of Whole Home DVR. It seems like the Network DVR goes off every other day. I called Directv and all they tell me is to reset the receivers and that should correct the problem. I'm sorry I am not going to be resetting the receivers everyday just for my playlist to show up on each receiver. 

I currently have 2 HR24/200 receivers and one H24 HD receivers. I got an extra HD DVR receiver after they did the install because I thought it would correct the problem but it is still happening. The tech that came was really nice and I think he set it up correct but is this something that is going on with other people?

Any help from you guys would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Try setting each unit with a static ip address.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One thing to try is setting up static IP addresses among the receivers. For some reason, sometimes the receivers don't play nice with DHCP addressing and will drop the lease and not renew it correctly. This causes the receiver to drop off the network.

Pick an IP address for each receiver that is outside the DHCP range that your router is using to assign IP addresses. I don't have time to go into detailed steps on setting it up, so if that is too technical for you, someone else here will be happy to help you out.

- Merg


----------



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply! Would there be instructions here on how to set up static IP addresses for each receiver?


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Until recently, I had the same problem you describe. As the others have suggested, setting up static IP addresses for my 2 DVR plus receiver setup fixed the issue. I wrote about my experience in this thread.

The process for me involved (1) using my router's software, finding three IP addresses outside the DHCP range of the router, and (2) using the receiver's setup screens, assigning one of those static IPs to each of my three receivers (one IP per receiver).

That's as technical as I get, hope it works for you.


----------



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you. This should solve problem.


----------



## changer (Nov 2, 2008)

Static IPs fixed the problem for me as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to hear the issue is resolved.

- Merg


----------

